
Want to be a Hipster? Early invitations available. - dougludlow
www.useHipster.com<p>We can't say much about the company publicly, but I'd be happy to answer any questions you email to me at Doug@useHipster.com
======
danest
I have been following <http://usehipter.com> when it was just for boulder, you
can explore some of the stuff it has too offer from here.
<http://boulder.usehipster.com/explore>

The site is a question and answer site on what cool stuff there is to do
unless they are going to pivot on their launch.

~~~
rwhitman
Thanks for that. Yea, basically looks like "Quora meets Foursquare". Hmm,
pretty hard to maintain stealth when the back door is wide open on one city...

------
hipsterelitist
"The refer 3 friends for an invite" promotion is rather annoying considering
you don't disclose anything about the product.

~~~
dougludlow
I'm afraid we can't say too much. We've applied for the Launch Conference, and
have agreed not to talk about what the company does. You'll just have to wait
until Feb 23rd (if we get in) to find out!

~~~
jw84
That's as annoying as a pseudo-intellectual and inauthentic hipster.

~~~
redthrowaway
That's _sooo_ Kafka.

------
pkamb
Isn't the key to being a hipster never using anything marketed at hipsters?

~~~
Banekin
I don't know, I find it (whatever it may be) to be refreshingly honest.

------
steveklabnik
My city is apparently too underground for Hipster.

------
kmfrk
If a self-proclaimed hipster site turns out to be a pseudo-meritorious fad -
is the start-up a success? Philosoraptor wonders.

This has to be a self-fulfilling prophecy. Irony and all.

~~~
jamwin
I'm shaving my ironic moustache.

------
barrerahector
Why don't some of you just shut the f __k up and either Sign up or not. Just
because you are eager to know what the product is it doesn't mean it's suck or
of the provider. You are not part of the initial launch/marketing strategy so
relax.

------
taylorbuley
If anyone would like to help me test this theory, it looks like 51 people have
tried it before me:

<http://usehipster.com/?referred_by=52>

~~~
shennyg
Give this one a shot: <http://usehipster.com/?referred_by=5457>

~~~
taylorbuley
Wow, 5000 users by name and splashpage alone!

------
anigbrowl
This better be good with a name like that. Signed up.

~~~
dougludlow
Its going to be awesome. Thanks for signing up!

~~~
anigbrowl
I don't like your access for 3 signups model, though. Since I have no idea
what it is or who you are (other than my intuition that you're a nice guy),
you're asking me to bet my standing with 3 others - and more importantly,
their contact details - for an opportunity of unknown value at some unknown
point in the future. Perhaps it will be awesome, perhaps I'll be splashed all
over pathetic-wannabe.com. This is a risk I don't mind taking with my own
email address, but which I'm unwilling to subject others to.

------
whatrocks
Just want to say Doug is doing a nice job answering questions via email about
the service behind his decidedly blank landing page. Thanks.

~~~
dougludlow
Thanks for the shout out. Just doing what I can!

------
new2
Check out all the cities available.

<http://usehipster.com/cities>

------
ftn566
<http://freethingsnetwork.com>

------
whatrocks
Doug - where did you get the stock photos for each landing page?

------
Neilcoco
Is usehipster coming to Glasgow Scotland

------
jpr
I liked you better when you were still underground.

~~~
dougludlow
We're still underground, for the time being. We'll be expanding the alpha test
soon to new cities, so we wanted to make sure there are interested users for
each new city.

